# Milwaukee 957 O-Ring



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Guys

I misplaced the plastic O-Ring of my Milwaukee 957 CO2 regulator. It is the one that goes between the cylinder and regulator to prevent gas leak.


Where or how can I replace this? Any help/suggestions will be much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

in a pinch you can use a rubber "o" ring that will fit the orfice, until you can get the correct 'O" ring, try any place that refills your co2 bottle or welding supply shop.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

You are very welcome


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! Much appreciated!!


----------

